# iGrill thermometer!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well a while ago I upgraded from my Crapberry cell phone to an iPhone. In the process I ended up with a $20 credit at Verizon. Of course I could only use it there. I was perusing the accessories that they offered and I ran across the iGrill bluetooth, dual probe thermometer. I had read the reviews here and online so I thought what the heck and ordered it up. Two days later and the Fed-X guy is ringing the doorbell. So far I really like it. I haven't used it to cook with yet, but both probes read identical when I plugged them in. They also are right on in boiling water and ice water!!! Can't wait to use it!













8638218449_18f2f56271_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


















8638218791_9398cfa140_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 10, 2013


----------



## imjesse1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Let me know about battery life....


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 10, 2013)

Me want, you ship too me!?

I bought the cheaper Maverick wireless, it works, but not consistently, I find myself just using my cheap Taylor one probe and check about once an hour for temps...Frank holds the temp religiously, so I've not needed to babysit him too often. I thinking with my new one (although, it'll be temp controlled by the PID?)...decisions, decisions, decisions...

~Brett


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

goingcamping said:


> Me want, you ship too me!?
> 
> I bought the cheaper Maverick wireless, it works, but not consistently, I find myself just using my cheap Taylor one probe and check about once an hour for temps...Frank holds the temp religiously, so I've not needed to babysit him too often. I thinking with my new one (although, it'll be temp controlled by the PID?)...decisions, decisions, decisions...
> 
> ~Brett


All I can say so far about it is so far it more accurate than all the other digital therms I have purchased. The free app has some cool features like graphing and naming custom temp alarms and timers. I couldn't pass it up $79.00 through Verizon, less the $20 credit I had, $59 same price as I paid for my Mav ET732 that is okay at best. I hope the 200' range works, that'll be the big tester for me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 10, 2013)

imjesse1 said:


> Let me know about battery life....


I will. One of the displays on the phone shows you the battery life of the remote.


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 11, 2013)

Let us know about the range too! I've had my eye on this for awhile. If the wireless range is good, I may just have to pull the trigger!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> Let us know about the range too! I've had my eye on this for awhile. If the wireless range is good, I may just have to pull the trigger!


I'll do a more extensive review and write up on it this weekend after I get to test it on an actual smoke.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

i'm in. can't wait to see your review. i may have to have one if it works well.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

i just did an ebay search on it. 61.99 shipping included. that wouldn't do you any good with your coupon. but it will help others.

i sure do like ebay and amazon.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

themule69 said:


> i just did an ebay search on it. 61.99 shipping included. that wouldn't do you anygood with your coupon. but it will help others.
> 
> i sure do like ebay and amazon.
> 
> ...


I use amazon and ebay all the time, and I found that price you mentioned to be the best. So if it hadn't been for the $20 credit I had, I would have gone that route.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

The curiosity got the better of me so i turned on the iGrill and set it up in the Mini-WSM to see how far I could travel from it. Outside I could walk a good 300+ feet from it and never lost the signal. In the house I tested the main areas that I normally have one of my receivers. No issues, in fact quite often the Maveric cuts outs out in all those places. I had to go to the opposite side of the house into the back bedrooms bathroom to loose the signal. At that point I was multiple walls and about 200' away. So I have to say that for me this is going to work out great! When it did loose the connection I walked back and the connection re-connected automatically without having to power anything on and off. So far no complaints!!!


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> The curiosity got the better of me so i turned on the iGrill and set it up in the Mini-WSM to see how far I could travel from it. Outside I could walk a good 300+ feet from it and never lost the signal. In the house I tested the main areas that I normally have one of my receivers. No issues, in fact quite often the Maveric cuts outs out in all those places. I had to go to the opposite side of the house into the back bedrooms bathroom to loose the signal. At that point I was multiple walls and about 200' away. So I have to say that for me this is going to work out great! When it did loose the connection I walked back and the connection re-connected automatically without having to power anything on and off. So far no complaints!!!


sounds good. i may have to have 1

happy smoken.

david


----------



## davidhef88 (Apr 11, 2013)

Me want one bad!!! Don't know if I can sneek this purchase in, got my et732 less than a year ago. The warden may not approve. My mav has worked great for me with no complaints.


----------



## dds76 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have also been thinking about buying the iGrill. I believe it has dual probe support which would be nice, one for the meat and one for the smoker temp. My old thermometer just died on my last smoke.


----------



## doctord1955 (Apr 11, 2013)

Guys go to the AT&T web site they are 59.99 plus shipping!  i got mine 3 months ago works great!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm curious about the probes  and how they will hold up...  not having to good of luck with my Mav. probes (73 or 732)...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm curious about the probes and how they will hold up... not having to good of luck with my Mav. probes (73 or 732)...


I haven't had any problems with my ET732's probes. The older units I did. I run mine through dedicated holes I have drilled or through the vent opening on the top of the GOSM. In the Mini-WSM I have dedicated holes for the probe to stick in.

The quality of these cables appear to be a bit better, crimps look better. Wire size is about the same.  Time will tell


dds76 said:


> I have also been thinking about buying the iGrill. I believe it has dual probe support which would be nice, one for the meat and one for the smoker temp. My old thermometer just died on my last smoke.


Yes these are a dual probe unit. They do make a single probe so make sure and read the fine print on what's in the box. The single sells for around $59.00 +/-.

I will never buy another single probe unit again. I don't think I'll need another unit unless the Maverics die, for me 5 probes should be enough!


----------



## doctord1955 (Apr 11, 2013)

the one on the AT&T website and store r 2 probe units


----------



## imjesse1 (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the 732,however the I grill would be nice if I could access my temps from anywhere like the store, sometimes I go bumming around while I'm making jerky or pp.....
I have been using my security setup just put the receiver in front of a camera ...


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 11, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Guys go to the AT&T web site they are 59.99 plus shipping!  i got mine 3 months ago works great!



They're "Out Of Stock" in both the black and white...I was ready to pull the trigger!

~Brett


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

imjesse1 said:


> I love the 732,however the I grill would be nice if I could access my temps from anywhere like the store, sometimes I go bumming around while I'm making jerky or pp.....
> I have been using my security setup just put the receiver in front of a camera ...


Unfortunately it's blue tooth so you can't get too far. I wonder if there's a way to share it on the icloud? If so you could connect it to another device at home and view it from your iPhone. I'll have to look at that, don't know how that all works.


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome! Just one more question do your mav probes work with the igrill? Then I could save 20 bucks on the smoker probe. 
Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> Awesome! Just one more question do your mav probes work with the igrill? Then I could save 20 bucks on the smoker probe.


I am not sure. I don't plan on trying either. The last time I did that with a different brand it fried the therm. It comes with two meat probes and that is how I plan on using it. One for the meat one for the smoker. I will say that if you really want the "smoker probe" wait until you get the unit. After I registered iGrill sent me a $5.00 off offer on the smoker probe. I have never had an issue with my other mavs using the meat probe for smoker temp. I have a piece of wood that I drilled holes in that I put the probe through and set on the grate in my GOSM. In the Mini-WSM, I have dedicated holes in the side with grommets for the probed to go through.


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 24, 2013)

I was at Pork in the Park over the weekend, and stumbled across the iGrill booth. 80 bucks including the smoker probe. I couldn't resist! Can't wait to try it out this weekend!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2013)

smokin backyard said:


> I was at Pork in the Park over the weekend, and stumbled across the iGrill booth. 80 bucks including the smoker probe. I couldn't resist! Can't wait to try it out this weekend!!


Hopefully yours works as good as mine has! Of all the digital therms I've owned, this one has been the most accurate right out of the box. The alarm settings are great too. I still use my Mav 732 mainly because I usually need three to four probes. I know the accuracy of the iGrill is better!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 26, 2013)

tempcontroller said:


> View media item 217558
> View media item 217559


So does it link to an iPhone or iPad. We are totally offline and do not use computers or internet service, or wifi.


----------



## scootermagoo (Apr 26, 2013)

tempcontroller said:


> View media item 217558
> View media item 217559


I checked out your website.  You have some neat gizmos and gadgets!


----------



## sound1 (Apr 26, 2013)

tempcontroller said:


> View media item 217558
> View media item 217559


Not being a big "I whatever" fan this looks interesting. 

I read the instructions and it states the default IP is 192.168.10.10. Can this be changed or does it have DHCP??  Many would not want to change their entire home network just to facilitate one device.


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 26, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Not being a big "I whatever" fan this looks interesting.
> I read the instructions and it states the default IP is 192.168.10.10. Can this be changed or does it have DHCP??  Many would not want to change their entire home network just to facilitate one device.



Pretty sure that's the static address of the wGrill? Meaning, put that address in the line of explorer, safari, firefox browsers and it should show up on your wi-fi network? I looked at that and for the price it looks like a good match for me? Hoping some else will order and report back their findings?

I'm wi-fi ignorant mostly, so what I'm saying is most likely wrong!

~Brett


----------



## smokin backyard (Apr 27, 2013)

goingcamping said:


> Pretty sure that's the static address of the wGrill? Meaning, put that address in the line of explorer, safari, firefox browsers and it should show up on your wi-fi network? I looked at that and for the price it looks like a good match for me? Hoping some else will order and report back their findings?
> 
> I'm wi-fi ignorant mostly, so what I'm saying is most likely wrong!
> 
> ~Brett



That's the default IP. I'm sure you can set a static ip or dhcp. But your right type the ip in your browser and you should hit the device. 
My wireless is spotty in my backyard so Bluetooth should work well. I'll find out this afternoon!


----------



## twinstick (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope the igrill works better for yall than it did for me.  I used it 3x in the month I had it.  i had constant connectivity issues.  The last day I used it it would not connect for about 6 hrs, i finally just got my cheap $15 therm out.  The same day probe 2 went out and started reading about 150* too high.  I do have a droid so maybe yall will have better luck with an iphone.  It looked like a very cool product.  I replaced it with an daul probe maverick and so far seems to work much better.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2013)

So far mine has been working great. I've used it for every smoke since I got it. I can walk all around and still stay connected. No probe problems yet. I have had to replace two probes on my Mav 732, one was bad right out of the box. 

As far as I can tell the battery life is decent. Not as good as the Mav. With that said, I did leave it on all night accidentally. I have about 150-170 hours of use and am at 40% battery power.


----------



## ice daddy (May 23, 2013)

After reading all this, I bit the hook.  As stated above AT&T on-line shows out of stock, and everywhere I looked they were $79.99.  So I held off, and kept looking for a better deal.  That was two weeks ago.  I went back on line to check AT&T and it still showed out of stock, but when you click on the item, I chose the black model, a new page comes up that will ask you if you want to check to see if your local AT&T has it.  Well what do you know, two of my local AT&T store had it in stock.  I picked it up yesterday.  Sticker on the box said $25 off and I walked out the door with it for $63.  Can't wait to get the smoker fired up this weekend.  Happy Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2013)

Ice Daddy said:


> After reading all this, I bit the hook.  As stated above AT&T on-line shows out of stock, and everywhere I looked they were $79.99.  So I held off, and kept looking for a better deal.  That was two weeks ago.  I went back on line to check AT&T and it still showed out of stock, but when you click on the item, I chose the black model, a new page comes up that will ask you if you want to check to see if your local AT&T has it.  Well what do you know, two of my local AT&T store had it in stock.  I picked it up yesterday.  Sticker on the box said $25 off and I walked out the door with it for $63.  Can't wait to get the smoker fired up this weekend.  Happy Memorial Day everyone.


I really like mine. Was spot on accurate right out of the box. I hope that yours preforms as good as mine does. The graphing feature is fun to look at.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 23, 2013)

COOL


----------



## smokin backyard (May 23, 2013)

The graph is where it's at! Especially when you know your tank is about to die. Just keep an eye on the graph it will let you know quick!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2013)

iGrill 5-21-13 7_11 PM.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 22, 2013






Sure gives you a good idea about whats going on!


----------



## ice daddy (Jun 1, 2013)

Finally got to use it this past Tuesday and I must say I am quite impressed.  Everything mentioned above is true, accuracy right out of the box and a lot of functionality.  After registering got the email for the $5 off and will use it for the ambient probe.  We cooked a 7# standing rib roast, two boneless butts, and 3 racks of pork loin ribs.  Probed the roast and the butts.  Got the IGrill paired to my IPad2 and we were off to the races.  I particularly like the ability to switch the display size to a larger format.  Both temps displayed on the IPad full screen, so I could glance over to it from 30 or so feet and keep an I on things will I worked on re-wiring my electric hoist.  The app for the IGrill is very good and contains many useful features.  I like the graph display and the ability to set the multiple alarms easily.  Everything turned out perfectly.  The rib roast was exceptional,  took it off at 130,  left the probe in it (wrapped in foil) and served it when it got to 137.  Sorry no Qview it was a cook/work day.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ice Daddy said:


> Finally got to use it this past Tuesday and I must say I am quite impressed.  Everything mentioned above is true, accuracy right out of the box and a lot of functionality.  After registering got the email for the $5 off and will use it for the ambient probe.  We cooked a 7# standing rib roast, two boneless butts, and 3 racks of pork loin ribs.  Probed the roast and the butts.  Got the IGrill paired to my IPad2 and we were off to the races.  I particularly like the ability to switch the display size to a larger format.  Both temps displayed on the IPad full screen, so I could glance over to it from 30 or so feet and keep an I on things will I worked on re-wiring my electric hoist.  The app for the IGrill is very good and contains many useful features.  I like the graph display and the ability to set the multiple alarms easily.  Everything turned out perfectly.  The rib roast was exceptional,  took it off at 130,  left the probe in it (wrapped in foil) and served it when it got to 137.  Sorry no Qview it was a cook/work day.



Ice Daddy I'm glad it worked out for you too.
I've been using mine every smoke and l love it. We'll be getting an iPad soon and I can't wait to have the larger screen.


----------



## smokin backyard (Jun 1, 2013)

One thing I learned is once you have it connected just let it run. I turn off the screensaver so the connection stays active. Sometimes it's a pain to reconnect.


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 20, 2013)

I am very close to pulling the trigger on this! I'm gearing up to build me a double barrel and I am my fathers son when it comes to gadgets!!One question...How Long are the leads on the probes? I don't like having electronics right next to/above the smoke chamber/firebox...Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2013)

SmokinNH said:


> I am very close to pulling the trigger on this! I'm gearing up to build me a double barrel and I am my fathers son when it comes to gadgets!! One question... How Long are the leads on the probes? I don't like having electronics right next to/above the smoke chamber/firebox... Thanks!


Hmmm, that's a good question. I do not have them with me to measure.  But if I had to guess, I'd say they are 3' long. I know that they are as long as what comes with the Maverics.


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 20, 2013)

3' would probably be OK. If you could double check when you get a chance that would be great! I've looked all over the iGrill website and can't seem to find it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2013)

SmokinNH said:


> 3' would probably be OK. If you could double check when you get a chance that would be great! I've looked all over the iGrill website and can't seem to find it.


I will measure them this evening.


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So far mine has been working great. I've used it for every smoke since I got it. I can walk all around and still stay connected. No probe problems yet. I have had to replace two probes on my Mav 732, one was bad right out of the box.
> 
> As far as I can tell the battery life is decent. Not as good as the Mav. With that said, I did leave it on all night accidentally. I have about 150-170 hours of use and am at 40% battery power.


Question on the battery life, your getting 150-170 hours?! That seems amazing!!! I read a review on the iGrill website that said he was only getting "using cheap batteries, I would estimate the life to be about 4-6 hours". This is cause for concern...


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 20, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I will measure them this evening.


No need, finally found it..." Q: Will the iGrill Probe reach everywhere I need it to?A: Yes!  The iGrill Probe comes equipped with a 48-inch heat resistant cable."Thank you though!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 20, 2013)

SmokinNH said:


> No need, finally found it..." Q: Will the iGrill Probe reach everywhere I need it to?A: Yes! The iGrill Probe comes equipped with a 48-inch heat resistant cable."Thank you though!


Great!


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 21, 2013)

Well I had to go to the mall yesterday to go to the Apple store cause my phone was acting up. Decided to swing into AT&T on a whim. I asked the guy if they had the iGrill. After a blank stare for a few seconds I literally saw the lightbulb go on! He said he thought they still had one, but finding it would be the challenge. He had to dig through a back cabinet and finally emerged with it. I asked him how much and he scanned it and told me $59.99...I said SOLD! Moral of the story, go to AT&T and ASK...it may not be on display!Don't mind the mess...I was excited and just snapped the picture. Looked at it this morning and decided i need to do some cleaning this weekend...ahhh, the bachelor life!http://s431.photobucket.com/user/KeeneState83/media/photo.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

SmokinNH said:


> Well I had to go to the mall yesterday to go to the Apple store cause my phone was acting up. Decided to swing into AT&T on a whim. I asked the guy if they had the iGrill. After a blank stare for a few seconds I literally saw the lightbulb go on! He said he thought they still had one, but finding it would be the challenge. He had to dig through a back cabinet and finally emerged with it. I asked him how much and he scanned it and told me $59.99...I said SOLD! Moral of the story, go to AT&T and ASK...it may not be on display! Don't mind the mess...I was excited and just snapped the picture. Looked at it this morning and decided i need to do some cleaning this weekend...ahhh, the bachelor life! http://s431.photobucket.com/user/KeeneState83/media/photo.jpg.html


Sounds like a great deal. If/when you register it you will get a $5 off coupon for the ambient temp prob.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 21, 2013)

pork butt iGrill graph.jpg



__ bama bbq
__ Jun 21, 2013






^ That's my first overnight butt cook using the iGrill.  Everything went great as you can see (the dip in the red line was me putting on some beans).  I had three bars of battery life the next AM after starting with fresh copper top alkaline batteries and four bars.  When I pulled the butt off the cooker, I added some scotch eggs and a chub of sausage.  After a few minutes the iGrill disconnected.  It was a pain to get it to connect again so I pulled the batteries out.  They were HOT.  Anyone else getting hot batteries or having trouble connecting after a "long" cook? 

I bought some NiMH rechargeable batteries but if they are going to get hot I am concerned.  They are also only 1.2v each vs 1.5v (alkaline) which only gives me one bar but I imagine that one bar for NiMH batteries will last longer than 4 bars for alkaline batteries.  Anyone have thoughts on this?  I hate to keep buying disposable batteries for this thing.  They need an AC adapter.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have not had an issue with hot batteries. How close is the sending unit to your smoker? I try and put mine as far away as I can and shield it from the heat of the smoker.


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 21, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have not had an issue with hot batteries. How close is the sending unit to your smoker? I try and put mine as far away as I can and shield it from the heat of the smoker.


It is about 3 ft or so I guess.  The cover of the device was not hot - just the batteries when I pulled them out of the device.  I do have a juice bottle with the bottom cut out places over it to protect from rain/dew which should serve as a heat shield as well. 

I am cooking some ribs now using the NiMH batteries.  It's only a 6 hr cook but curious to see how they perform.  1.5 hrs in = so far so good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> It is about 3 ft or so I guess.  The cover of the device was not hot - just the batteries when I pulled them out of the device.  I do have a juice bottle with the bottom cut out places over it to protect from rain/dew which should serve as a heat shield as well.
> 
> I am cooking some ribs now using the NiMH batteries.  It's only a 6 hr cook but curious to see how they perform.  1.5 hrs in = so far so good.


I've only done one overnight cook that was 20 hours and everything was good. I did accidentally leave it on for about 30 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I didn't notice any heat build up then either. I will be curious to see how the rechargeable batteries work out so please update.


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 21, 2013)

Not sure the juice bottle would work that great as a heat shield. It might actually have the opposite effect. Just my thought but if you have a heat source it would almost be like radiant heat heating up the space under the bottle with little to no air circulation. I am also interested to hear how the NiMH work as well! Keep us posted!


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 21, 2013)

SmokinNH said:


> Not sure the juice bottle would work that great as a heat shield. It might actually have the opposite effect. Just my thought but if you have a heat source it would almost be like radiant heat heating up the space under the bottle with little to no air circulation. I am also interested to hear how the NiMH work as well! Keep us posted!



I believe I've come to the same conclusion. It disconnected a few times during the short 6 hr cook. Twice I had to remove the batteries and twice it reconnected on its own. My cooker is in the sun so covering the iGrill may have magnified the heat and the iGrill disconnected. On my overnight butt cook I had no trouble until mid day when the sun was full tilt. Today when I removed the protective cover I had no more trouble. So the next cook will be without the cover I used so faithfully with the Mav. 

The NiMH batteries worked fine though I started with only two bars. I imagine two bars with them will last longer than four bars with alkaline plus they're rechargeable so I am not routinely buying new batteries.


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmm, good to know. I guess it makes sense that this unit might be a little ore temperamental. I just did a quick search for grill canopy's and saw a couple neat ideas. Might be something to think about for the over night smokes. Give you rain protection, or dew...and keep your electronics safe.


----------



## matthew stark (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice!

I've been using one for over a year now and love it.

The only issue is that it sometimes won't connect via bluetooth. Best thing to do is pull the battereies out, and put them back in - works every time!


----------



## badutahboy (Jul 1, 2013)

Back in stock online at AT&T... $59 with free shipping. I just ordered one..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 2, 2013)

Matthew Stark said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've been using one for over a year now and love it.
> 
> The only issue is that it sometimes won't connect via bluetooth. Best thing to do is pull the battereies out, and put them back in - works every time!


I have had this happen twice since I have had my unit and pulling the batteries fixed the problem.


----------



## smokinnh (Jul 2, 2013)

badutahboy said:


> Back in stock online at AT&T... $59 with free shipping. I just ordered one..









Congrats!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have had mine for close to a year now and it works flawlessly. Even after running it through the sprinklers twice and leaving it out in a rain storm. I loose connectivity at around 300', or when I go into my moms house. It is made of ICF and the concrete blocks out the signal. My Mav 732 doesn't work there either.

Good Luck.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm running IOS7 and it is working on my iPhone, even over night in the rain


LOL  Outstanding.  I wrote iDevices and they said it is not supported yet.  They are working a fix and will push and update.  I'm glad it works for you -- even in wet wx opns.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> LOL  Outstanding.  I wrote iDevices and they said it is not supported yet.  They are working a fix and will push and update.  I'm glad it works for you -- even in wet wx opns.


I have noticed that when the iGrill battery is low now that it will disconnect. That is the only issue I have had since ios7 upgrade. I also have been using some cheap batteries that came from harbor freight, they suck! Going to switch back to a name brand battery. Still wondering how rechargeable batteries would work.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I have noticed that when the iGrill battery is low now that it will disconnect. That is the only issue I have had since ios7 upgrade. I also have been using some cheap batteries that came from harbor freight, they suck! Going to switch back to a name brand battery. Still wondering how rechargeable batteries would work.


I tried rechargeables and went back to alkaline.  I have only replaced them twice - they last plenty long enough.  It's the iPhone battery that is used up quickly.


----------



## japanfan (Oct 9, 2013)

I have this and love it but wish it has a better on off switch.  The touch on and off it get turn on to easly when stored and drains the batteries.  I think myabe if they mad the probe plug the on off switch.  Then all you do is plug in the probe and it is on unplug and it is off.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2013)

Japanfan said:


> I have this and love it but wish it has a better on off switch.  The touch on and off it get turn on to easly when stored and drains the batteries.  I think myabe if they mad the probe plug the on off switch.  Then all you do is plug in the probe and it is on unplug and it is off.


Yep that is a problem! I have sucked down a couple sets of batteries by it turning itself on while traveling.


----------



## minnsmoker (Oct 11, 2013)

My neighbor just sent me this link. Had to share.

iGrill 39.50 free ship @ AT&T

http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/ac...yYoHA-x1AOtABYFl8qhG5AzlfnHA#fbid=bixLwvKSybB


----------



## scootermagoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link.  That is a great price, the only drawback is that you have to be a AT&T wireless customer.  That sux, I have Sprint.  And the BS part is they still won't sell it to me even though my home phone is through AT&T.


----------



## njfoses (Oct 12, 2013)

MinnSmoker said:


> My neighbor just sent me this link. Had to share.
> 
> iGrill 39.50 free ship @ AT&T
> 
> http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/ac...yYoHA-x1AOtABYFl8qhG5AzlfnHA#fbid=bixLwvKSybB


Just a friendly reminder that we are not allowed to post off-site links.


----------



## pureflusher (Oct 27, 2013)

They are 39.00 on the AT&T website.


----------



## hotdogsqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I put a thermometer in my hot dog?


----------



## hotdogsqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

:sausage:


----------



## hotdogsqueen (Oct 27, 2013)

How long and wide is the thermometer?!!!


----------



## togna bologna (Mar 15, 2014)

I have had nothing but bad luck with mine.

I just can't seem to get it to stay connected to my iPad or iPhone.

I use plenty of Bluetooth devices (not at the same time as iGrill) every day, and I just can't get this thing to stay connected for more than a few minutes..

It's a bummer.

I bought it on eBay and the iDevices online help request makes you check a box that says


> "Our customer support team can only authorize returns for a refund for purchases made through our Online Store within 30 calendar days from the date of purchase. Returns are not accepted after 30 days."


so I'm sure I won't be getting any love from them.

Just be aware that your cash may as well be lighting your firebox if you have a problematic unit from iDevices.

I'll repost if I ever hear from iDevices or get any help.


----------



## pureflusher (Mar 22, 2014)

Togna.. Are you using the grey app or black app? The grey one works a lot better!


----------



## togna bologna (Mar 23, 2014)

Hmmmm... 

I've been using the only app that says "iGrill" in it's title, but now that you mention it, there is another "iDevices" app on iTunes.

I just downloaded it and paired my devices again, I'll let it run and see what happens.

Thanks for the advice!!

I would really LOVE for this thing to work!!


----------



## pureflusher (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! I just looked in the App Store and the grey One is gone. That sucks because it was the better one. It's weird because I still have it on my phone. 













image.jpg



__ pureflusher
__ Mar 23, 2014


----------



## togna bologna (Mar 24, 2014)

I downloaded the iDevices app and let it run for about four hours yesterday, with no glitches. I'm gonna give it another go on the smoker this weekend, but with a close eye on it, just in case. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## sushitampa (Mar 24, 2014)

I love mine and ive ran in through the ringer. Not long ago i saw the maverick 732 on sale so i bought it and still havent used it yet. The first time i actually brought it out and contemplated using it, i thought to myself, this looks too complicated and used the igrill.


----------



## kjackbrown (Apr 7, 2014)

I checked At&T website and I could not find it...then I saw the link above and sure enough, there it is! Only problem is it says "The device you've selected is not available in your area". Bummer!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2014)

13745545733_b7a9bfa7a8_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 9, 2014






I've been running the newest app iDevices (app button shown in the lower right hand corer of the pic) with my original iGrill now for about a month. I really like it and the therm has performed flawlessly. The transmitter seems to not be going through batteries like it used to. The range is a bit more, but that's never been a problem for me. I hope this means the the new iGrill2 is going to worth buying when its released.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 5, 2014)

Igrill just released the Android app!!!


----------

